
Hillary's IT Guy on Reddit asking how to delete email - puppetmaster3
http://redstatewatcher.com/article.asp?id=38414
======
douche
This is not actually a dupe. It will, doubtless, get flagged to death
momentarily. Correct the record :-)

~~~
threepipeproblm
Right if this is a dupe I can't seem to find it's partner anywhere. So why was
it marked dupe?

UPDATE: As far as I can tell the linked article was published between 9 and 10
this morning, although I am not sure of the time zone. So I went back 5 hours
from this HN post and news.ycombinator/newest and read every single headline
posted to HN. By my math, this should have turned up the "dupe" if there were
one. There is not.

So there are 3 possibilities here, right? Either I've made a logical mistake
above, or someone marked this thread as a dupe by mistake -- which seems like
a very strange mistake to make -- or the thread was intentionally mislabeled
as a dupe.

Since the issue has been raised, I would suggest that HN mods demonstrate
there is no dishonesty going on here by either correcting the [dupe] tag, or
producing a link to the duplicated post, or otherwise explaining a mistake on
my part.

~~~
puppetmaster3
Thank you.

~~~
threepipeproblm
Here's the "dupe" by the way. I guess it was one of those retroactive dupes,
wink.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12533757)

